# برامج متابعة وإدارة اسطول نقل سياحي وسط ثقيل (من إعدادي)



## سمير شربك (10 يناير 2011)

برامج متابعة وإدارة اسطول نقل سياحي وسط ثقيل (من إعدادي)

أقدم لكم اليوم ملف بالإكسل على صيغة برامج متابعة لشؤون الآليات في اي شركة كبيرة 
من إعدادي وتنظيمي أحببت تقديمه لملتقى المهندسين يستفيد منه كل مهتم بهذا الأمر 
وأتمنى التعليق وإبداء الراي والملاحظات ربما نجد الفائدة من ردود الأخوة المتابعين للموضوع 

الملف يحوي : - مضامين الصيانات المطلوبة لمختلف السيارات والروافع 
- نموذج حساب مصارف الوقود بشكل يومي 
- نموذج قراءة العدادات وحساب المسافات بشكل شهري 
- نوذج تنفيذ غسيل السيارات 
- نموذج تنفيذ صيانة دورية 
- نموذج تقرير حركة السيارات بشكل يومي 
- نموذج تبديل إطارات السيارات 
- كيفية طلب الإطارات 
مع التمنيات بالفائدة للجميع


----------



## tarekgad (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخى العزيز و لكن البرنامج لايفتح بالاكسل...................................


----------



## سمير شربك (10 يناير 2011)

tarekgad قال:


> شكرا اخى العزيز و لكن البرنامج لايفتح بالاكسل...................................


أخي العزيز بعد فك الضغط يفتح الملف تماما 
لامشكلة 
والبرنامج رائع جدا 
وله قيمة عملية كبيرة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 يناير 2011)

شكله الملف يعمل باوفيس 2007 فما فوق اخى سمير وانا لدى 2003
عموما اشكرك على ما تقدم ونتابع مواضيعك باستمرار


----------



## سمير شربك (11 يناير 2011)

تم ارفاقه مرة آخرى على نظام اكسل 2003


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 يناير 2011)

سمير شربك قال:


> تم ارفاقه مرة آخرى على نظام اكسل 2003



الحقيقة عاجز عن الشكر اخى سمير
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (11 يناير 2011)

*أخي الكريم سمير *
* ما شاء الله ، عمل جيد وموفق ومفيد للغاية ، وخاصة لمهندسي الصيانة التنفيذيين ، وهم صلب العمل في السيارات والمعدات .*
*أخي الحبيب *
*لي ملاحظة وهي خاصة بالكشف الشهري لتنفيذ الصيانة الدورية (وهو ما اطلعت عليه ) ، وهي طبعا للسيارات او المعدات المتحركة فقط :*
*1- **الجدول يخص الصيانة الدورية فقط ، ويمكن ببعض الاضافات البسيطة ان يشمل الصيانة المتوسطة *
*2- **هناك خانتان الاولي (تاريخ موعد التنفيذ) واحسب انه التاريخ المحدد مسبقا لدخول السيارة الورشة لاجراء الصيانة الدورية ، والخانة الثانية( التاريخ الذي تم به التنفيذ ) ،وملاحظتي هنا حول الخانة الاخيرة ، هل تعني اليوم الذي دخلت فيه السيارة بالفعل للورشة ؟*
*-  **ام التاريخ الذي تم انجاز الصيانه فيه ؟ *
*- **اذا كان المقصود من هذه الخانة اليوم الحقيقي الذي دخلت فيه المعدة للورشة ، فلا بد من اضافة تاريخ انجاز الصيانة وخروج المعدة من الورشة ( وهذا في حالة اضافة الصيانة المتوسطة للجدول، والا فالصيانة الدورية المبرمجه ، ستخرج السيارة في نفس اليوم طبعا ) *
*- ** واذا كان المقصود منها انها التاريخ الذي تم انجاز الصيانة فيه ، فسنحتاج الي خانة تبين تاريخ دخول المعدة للصيانة ، اذ انه قد تتأخر المعدة عن وقتها المقرر لها لاسباب كثيرة كما لا يخفي عليكم .*
*3- **أري انه يجب وضع خانات تبين فيهاعناصر الصيانة الدورية ، بحيث يتم وضع علامة (صح) فيما تم تغييره ، فأحيانا ولاسباب مختلفة لا يتم تغيير او فحص كل العناصر المطلوبة ، فيكون ذلك واضحا ، ويذكر السبب في خانة الملاحظات .*
*4- ** اعتقد انه لا بد من بيان السنة التي يشير اليه هذا الجدول .*
*5- **ثم في النهاية اين المكان الذي يظهر فيه الفني الذي قام باعمال الصيانة ، والمهندس الذي سيعتمد كل ذلك ، لا اري لهما مكانا في الجدول .*
*أخي الحبيب سمير *
*أحييك علي هذا المجهود الرائع ، وجزاك الله خيرا علي مساعدتك للزملاء من المهندسين ، وفقك الله ورعاك .*​


----------



## سمير شربك (11 يناير 2011)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> *أخي الكريم سمير *
> 
> *ما شاء الله ، عمل جيد وموفق ومفيد للغاية ، وخاصة لمهندسي الصيانة التنفيذيين ، وهم صلب العمل في السيارات والمعدات .*
> *أخي الحبيب *
> ...


 اخي الكريم عاطف : طبعا الجدول الذي لاحظته بخصوص الصيانة الدورية هو ملخص لإجمالي اعمال تقدم لي من الفروع 
نسيت أن أرفق الجداول الأساسية بالصيانة الدورية والمتوسطة المطلوبة تحدد بناءا على العدادات بالكيلومتر للسيارات وبالساعات للشوكيات طبعا يحدد بها الفني المنفذ وتاريخ الدخول والخروج والقطع المبدلة والبالية ويحدد بالجدول يوم وشهر وسنة كله يوضح بشكل كامل 
وكما قلت هذا الجدول إجمالي للمطلوب 
أشكر ملاحظاتك وإنشاء الله سأرفق الجداول التالية 
واتمنى ان يشارك أخواني المهندسين في إجراءات الصيانة المتبعه من قبلهم ومقترحاتهم 
فهو موضوع هام جدا 
وياريت كل من يعمل في حقل الإصلاح أن يطرح يوميا مشكلة في السياره وحلها
لتعدد إحتمالات الحل


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 يناير 2011)

سمير شربك قال:


> اخي الكريم عاطف : طبعا الجدول الذي لاحظته بخصوص الصيانة الدورية هو ملخص لإجمالي اعمال تقدم لي من الفروع
> نسيت أن أرفق الجداول الأساسية بالصيانة الدورية والمتوسطة المطلوبة تحدد بناءا على العدادات بالكيلومتر للسيارات وبالساعات للشوكيات طبعا يحدد بها الفني المنفذ وتاريخ الدخول والخروج والقطع المبدلة والبالية ويحدد بالجدول يوم وشهر وسنة كله يوضح بشكل كامل
> وكما قلت هذا الجدول إجمالي للمطلوب
> أشكر ملاحظاتك وإنشاء الله سأرفق الجداول التالية
> ...



أخي الفاضل الكريم سمير 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ووفقك ، ولك الشكر والعرفان لكل ما تقدمه لاخوانك وزملاءك .


----------



## EL HALWANI (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mechanic power (17 يوليو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## new4a (30 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم سمير
اذا تكرمت ممكن ترفق الجداول الاساسية التي نسيتها حيث اني دايخ عليها واكون لك من الشاكرين .. انتظرها منك بلهفة وشغف ، ولو لم تكن تعليمات الموقع تمنع كتابة الايميلات .. لكنت كتبته لك لانال شرف مراسلتك ، ولكن علينا الالتزام .. اشكرك سلفا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
اخوك : حسن علي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (30 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ سمير من سوريا .. وهو لم يدخل المنتدى منذ شهر تقريبا
اسال المولى ان يسلمه من كل مكروه
كما اسالكم الدعاء له ولاخواننا السوريين بظهر الغيب


----------



## new4a (31 أغسطس 2011)

اشكر كل القائمين على المنتدى وأخص بالشكر من قام بالرد ، وربنا يطمنا ويطمنكم على الزميل : سمير .. كنت ابحث عن برنامح على الاكسيل يفي بمتابعة الصيانة الدورية مثال لو تم تغيير الزيت بتاريخ كده .. يكون الصيانة القادمة او التالية بعد شهر وعشرة ايام مثلا او بعد خمسة الاف كيلومتر ، علما باني انا من يكتب الكيلومتر وقت التغيير للزيت في الحالة الاولى وبعد متابعة قراءة العداد وتسجيلها اريد ان تأتيني رساله تخبرني مثلا .. باقي 150 كيلو متر على تغيير الزيت ، اذا كنا هناخد الكيلومتر كمعيار ونغير بعد خمشة الاف - او اذا عرف معدل الكيلومترات باليوم فيكون مثلا بعد شهر وعشرة ايام ( احدد المعيار بنفسي ) ياتيني رساله .. باقي سبعة ايام على موعد تغيير الزيت _ وهكذا تبديل الاطارات وتبديل فلتر الزيت والهواء - يعني تذكير بموعد الصيانة التالية - وليس مجرد جدول صيانة اصم ، هل اجد من يدلني على هذا - واكون له من الشاكرين .. انتظر واتمنى - وكل عام وحضراتكم بالف خير وعيدكم مبارك


----------



## saad_srs (3 سبتمبر 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> الاخ سمير من سوريا .. وهو لم يدخل المنتدى منذ شهر تقريبا
> اسال المولى ان يسلمه من كل مكروه
> كما اسالكم الدعاء له ولاخواننا السوريين بظهر الغيب


نسأل الله له ولاخواننا في سورية ان يحفظهم


----------



## الثعلب2000 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر ​


----------



## Ryaheen (29 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد كتاب عن هندسةالصيانة


----------



## aiman550 (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخى الكريم وكنت اريد برنامج عمل لمسئول حركة فى شركة نقليات


----------



## حسين على عيد (8 يناير 2012)

اخي سمير بارك الله فيك وفي ميزانك بازن الله


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (24 يناير 2012)

اخي العزيز مشكور على جهودك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم زميلنا م سمير شريك 
انت متعدد المواهب بفضل الله 
تمنياتي لكم و لشعبكم كل الخير 
مسلم ثم ناصري عروبي وحدوي قومي


----------



## بوحميد2 (17 فبراير 2012)

أخي الغالي ربي يحميك
برنامج رائع شكرا جزيلا يا غالي
وفقك الله
​


----------



## momb (18 فبراير 2012)

هائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ياسمير ومشكور
​


----------



## ياسر خرسانى (16 يوليو 2012)

قال سبحانة وتعالى (الحديد فية باسا شديد ومنا فع للناس) ان شاء الله يكفينا باساه وينفعنا بمنافعة


----------



## amr habib (20 يوليو 2012)

انتظرو موضوعى على المصاعد


----------



## صلاح عفيفى (11 فبراير 2013)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً ...


----------



## ربى الله (25 ديسمبر 2014)

مجهود مشكور .. بوركت


----------



## mohammed1234 (26 فبراير 2015)

i need the standard time for repairing vehicles could anyone help me


----------



## مهندس حطاب (13 أبريل 2015)

يعطيك العافية على المجهود الكبير


----------



## معاذ عبدالرءوف (26 أبريل 2015)

انت راجل عظيم بارك الله فيك


----------

